# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] >>> BETA bug reporting thread <<<

## KillerJohn

Please post all the bugs in the BETA here.
I won't read them becase I know they are there, but I know there will be people who just can't stand posting a bug  :Smile:

----------


## Naf7

If D3 is started from another windows account (THUD launched with admin rights). - 
PS. other versions of the THUD worked as far as I can remember.

----------


## Yanus

i have the same problem...

----------


## bargiddle

i get the same thing




> 2018.03.23 18:46:06.843	collect exception (System.InvalidOperationException: Sequence contains no elements
> at System.Linq.Enumerable.First[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
> at Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.‬⁬⁯‎‪⁭*​‏*‏⁬⁫‏**⁯‫⁪*‬‎*‪*⁯⁪⁪**‬‪‏⁭**⁮​‬**()
> at Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.Find()
> at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‎**⁪⁪***⁪*⁯***‪*​⁭‬*⁭⁪‪‎‎*⁮‬‏⁯‎​‬⁫*‬⁭‎**(Boolean ))

----------


## Naf7

> If D3 is started from another windows account (THUD launched with admin rights). - 
> PS. other versions of the THUD worked as far as I can remember.


Oops .. It works !! But not on the first try. We must restart the game until it works.

----------


## obsolete1102

> Oops .. It works !! But not on the first try. We must restart the game until it works.


Confirmed -- after 2 restarts it worked. Worth it.

----------


## Not Available

Does both the 64bit and 32bit work?

----------


## Naf7

but it seems not completely - the inscription with reference to the forum does not disappear, and the interface itself is not visible  :Frown:

----------


## life2000

unable to retrieve latest version for info turbohud

----------


## Yanus

> but it seems not completely - the inscription with reference to the forum does not disappear, and the interface itself is not visible


same thing(

----------


## Pe1a0

TurboHUD.exe triggers windows defender as Trojan:Win32/Fuerboos.C!cl. False Positive?

----------


## xblade2k7

0 bugs for me, all old plugins are working fine and works perfect the first time. Thanks enigma and KJ

----------


## Naf7

+ it seems it was necessary to first click the "enter the game" button, then start the THUD.

----------


## Not Available

Can't read D3 memory (64)bit. Please use a compatible D3 client. Is there something new I have to do to open this version than previous versions of THUD?

----------


## Dweeb1

Keep getting "Can't detect your BattleTag" error msg (fixed it, re-downloaded it and now it's working) Aren't computers grand.....

----------


## qhrrkt



----------


## Gillingham

> 


For the many people behind you who reported this same issue, please read the prior posts, just retry launching d3 and thud, it eventually worked for me. There's no value in repeatedly posting the same exception, especially as an image instead of text.

----------


## napouser2

"<!-- automatically capture a short burst of images every time you gain a new paragon level -->
<paragon_capture enabled="1" hide_overlay="0" />"


even with hide overlay at 0 still hides it !

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Working perfectly, with all my old plugins. Amazing. Enigma + KJ are GODS.

Only thing I can report is this:

- I was in a game with 2 other people and TH was working fine for hours.
- We decided to go to menu and start a new game.
- TH stopped working so I tried to relaunch it.
- TH seemed to struggle, only displaying at maybe 2 FPS, if at all. I checked my Task Manager and TH was maxing out one of my CPU cores.
- Relaunching more times gave the same result.
- Was finally able to run TH successfully after going to menu, making a third game, and then launching TH.

(this has only happened one time in the many hours I've run with it since the release)

----------


## KillerJohn

well, the Dynamic Address Finder is
a) not 100% stable
b) contains at least one known bug

Be patient please and thanks for reporting.

In next release I'll add detailed error messages to DAF so I'll get feedback from you regarding which part is failing.

----------


## Magu

No errors so far here, workin with all my old plugins, Many thanks to Big Enigma and Big KJ D:

----------


## oO_Hultin_Oo

2018.03.24 11:17:50.367	collect exception (System.InvalidOperationException: Sequence contains no elements
at System.Linq.Enumerable.First[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
at Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.‬⁬⁯‎‪⁭*​‏*‏⁬⁫‏**⁯‫⁪*‬‎*‪*⁯⁪⁪**‬‪‏⁭**⁮​‬**()
at Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.Find()
at Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‎**⁪⁪***⁪*⁯***‪*​⁭‬*⁭⁪‪‎‎*⁮‬‏⁯‎​‬⁫*‬⁭‎**(Boolean ))

Is the error I keep getting. Tried redownloading, started 30+´games and relaunched thud and d3 about 10-15 times each.

Glad to see it's on it's way back, however  :Smile:  GJ KJ and, ofcourse, Enigma

----------


## sekinator

This new HUD takes ~50% of my CPU and updates only like once every 3 seconds.  :Frown: 

edit : made ng and it seems to be fine now

----------


## Realgeist

Run as Administrator following error message: Can't read D3 memory (64 Bit). Please use a compatible D3 client .....(Exceptions 1)

----------


## xblade2k7

> 


maybe is only on chinesse computers....

----------


## SeaDragon

> maybe is only on chinesse computers....


Correct it, it's Korean:shh:

----------


## Alientest23

HUD doesn't render when in windowed fullscreen on 21:9 resolutions, can just change to windowed 16:9 as a workaround

----------


## GermanDude1337

no errors here, played 30 mins t12 solo rifts (dh), eu

good job and thank u very much  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Timnielsen2002

Hey, i have same problem did u fix it?

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hey, i have same problem did u fix it?


obviously, because all I have to do is to fix your problem even if I don't even know what your problem is ^^

----------


## RevoLand

HUD doesn't renders. Says "Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHud.

 Pastebin.com is accessible Can see the items via TurboMGR Can get screenshot via ALT+C F4 works, F5 and F11 doesn't renders aswell Tried both with windowed/windowed fullscreen Same for clean THUD installation
ntp_query.txt


```
2018.03.24 17:24:43.741	success, lag=61ms, diff=887ms
```

plugins.txt


```
2018.03.24 17:24:44.532	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Custom.MonstersCountPlugin] in 2.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.539	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.BountyTablePlugin] in 1.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.546	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.DamageBonusPlugin] in 3.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.552	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.DebugPlugin] in 0.6ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.558	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ExperienceOverBarPlugin] in 1.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.562	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.GameInfoPlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.567	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.NetworkLatencyPlugin] in 1.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.572	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.NotifyAtRiftPercentagePlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.577	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.634	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PortraitBottomStatsPlugin] in 53.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.642	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ResourceOverGlobePlugin] in 3.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.646	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.RiftPlugin] in 0.5ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.653	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.WaypointQuestsPlugin] in 1.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.658	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ChestPlugin] in 0.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.663	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ClickableChestGizmoPlugin] in 0.7ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.668	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.CursedEventPlugin] in 0.6ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.672	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.DeadBodyPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.677	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.GlobePlugin] in 0.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.682	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.OculusPlugin] in 0.7ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.687	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PortalPlugin] in 0.6ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.693	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.RackPlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.698	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ShrinePlugin] in 1.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.705	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.CheatDeathBuffFeederPlugin] in 1.8ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.710	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ConventionOfElementsBuffListPlugin] in 1.5ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.716	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.MiniMapLeftBuffListPlugin] in 1.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.721	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.MiniMapRightBuffListPlugin] in 1.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.726	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PlayerBottomBuffListPlugin] in 0.8ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.731	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PlayerLeftBuffListPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.735	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PlayerRightBuffListPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.739	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PlayerTopBuffListPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.744	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.TopLeftBuffListPlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.749	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.TopRightBuffListPlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.754	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.760	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.GroundLabelDecoratorPainterPlugin] in 0.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.765	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.BloodShardPlugin] in 0.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.770	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.InventoryAndStashPlugin] in 0.7ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.776	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.InventoryFreeSpacePlugin] in 1.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.780	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.InventoryKanaiCubedItemsPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.790	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.InventoryMaterialCountPlugin] in 3.7ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.795	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.StashPreviewPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.799	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.StashUsedSpacePlugin] in 0.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.805	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.CosmeticItemsPlugin] in 1.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.810	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.HoveredItemInfoPlugin] in 0.7ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.824	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ItemsPlugin] in 8.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.830	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PickupRangePlugin] in 0.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.842	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.AttributeLabelListPlugin] in 7.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.866	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.TopExperienceStatistics] in 19.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.871	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.MarkerPlugin] in 0.5ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.875	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.SceneHintPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.881	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.DangerousMonsterPlugin] in 0.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.894	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.EliteMonsterAffixPlugin] in 8.5ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.902	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.EliteMonsterSkillPlugin] in 2.8ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.907	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ExplosiveMonsterPlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.921	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.GoblinPlugin] in 9.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.934	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.MonsterPackPlugin] in 7.5ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.940	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.MonsterRiftProgressionColoringPlugin] in 1.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.946	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.StandardMonsterPlugin] in 2.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.952	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.TopMonsterHealthBarPlugin] in 0.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.957	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.BannerPlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.962	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.HeadStonePlugin] in 0.4ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.967	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.MultiplayerExperienceRangePlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.978	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.OtherPlayersPlugin] in 4.8ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.989	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.PlayerSkillPlugin] in 6.6ms
2018.03.24 17:24:44.995	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.SkillRangeHelperPlugin] in 1.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.000	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.OriginalHealthPotionSkillPlugin] in 0.9ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.004	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.OriginalSkillBarPlugin] in 0.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.008	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Default.UiHiddenPlayerSkillBarPlugin] in 0.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.014	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Gigi.EliteBarPlugin] in 1.2ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.025	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Psycho.ShrineLabelsPlugin] in 6.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.030	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Resu.ItemPerfectionPlugin] in 0.3ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.035	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.Resu.PrimalAncientProbabilityPlugin] in 0.1ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.040	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.TCT.TCTEliteMonsterAffixPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.045	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.TCT.TCTInventoryAndStashPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.050	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.TCT.TCTInventoryPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.055	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.TCT.TCTMiscPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.059	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.TCT.TCTMonstersPlugin] in 0.0ms
2018.03.24 17:24:45.064	plugin loaded [Turbo.Plugins.TCT.TCTShrinePlugin] in 0.0ms
```

status.txt


```
2018.03.24 17:24:38.959	exit
2018.03.24 17:24:43.752	initializing overlay
2018.03.24 17:24:43.765		create Direct2D1 Factory
2018.03.24 17:24:43.772		create DirectWrite Factory
2018.03.24 17:24:43.778		create DirectInput
2018.03.24 17:24:43.791		create DirectInput Keyboard
2018.03.24 17:24:43.806		create SwapChain
2018.03.24 17:24:43.874		maximum supported feature level: Level_11_0
2018.03.24 17:24:43.950	create RenderTarget
2018.03.24 17:24:44.016	loading configuration
2018.03.24 17:24:44.020		config.xml
2018.03.24 17:24:46.273	new run: Demon Hunter, Hidden Camp, Difficulty: t13
2018.03.24 17:24:59.745	create RenderTarget
```

No exceptions available. Thanks in advance!

----------


## KillerJohn

new alpha release is online. better stability!

----------


## DiusLoco

I have this error Screenshot_3.jpg
pls help
Thx

----------


## xblade2k7

works sometimes, and the log say:




> 2018.03.24 16:26:45.172	collect exception (System.InvalidOperationException: La secuencia no contiene elementos
> en System.Linq.Enumerable.First[TSource](IEnumerable`1 source)
> en Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.‬⁬⁯‎‪⁭*​‏*‏⁬⁫‏**⁯‫⁪*‬‎*‪*⁯⁪⁪**‬‪‏⁭**⁮​‬**()
> en Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.Find()
> en Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬‎**⁪⁪***⁪*⁯***‪*​⁭‬*⁭⁪‪‎‎*⁮‬‏⁯‎​‬⁫*‬⁭‎*


thanks anyway

PD: Lastest version is working.

----------


## napouser2

latest version TurboHUD 18.3.24.0 (v7.6) ALPHA for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (64 bit)

still does hide overlay when getting paragon even tho option is set to 0


<!-- automatically capture a short burst of images every time you gain a new paragon level -->
<paragon_capture enabled="1" hide_overlay="0" />



other than runs smooth here almost prepatch behaviour apart from some known rare issues low fps and UI stuck in some games

ussually fixed when killing the process and restart it 

is the hotkey to restart hud disabled ? to make it easier to restart than task manager

----------


## life2000

unable to retrieve latest version for info turbohud

----------


## KillerJohn

> latest version TurboHUD 18.3.24.0 (v7.6) ALPHA for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (64 bit)
> 
> still does hide overlay when getting paragon even tho option is set to 0
> 
> 
> <!-- automatically capture a short burst of images every time you gain a new paragon level -->
> <paragon_capture enabled="1" hide_overlay="0" />
> 
> 
> ...


post your logs\daf.txt please

----------


## napouser2

post your logs\daf.txt please


2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉06.376	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉06.559	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉06.559	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉06.767	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉09.608	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉09.809	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18꞉05꞉09.809	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock



levelup_paragon_Napouser.txt


2018.03.24 06꞉05꞉07.894	534
2018.03.24 06꞉13꞉03.004	0
2018.03.24 06꞉20꞉10.160	535
2018.03.24 06꞉24꞉58.003	536
2018.03.24 06꞉51꞉42.366	537
2018.03.24 18꞉03꞉43.993	538


plugins.txt

2018.03.24 18꞉03꞉49.377	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 216.9ms total in the last second (55 invocations)
2018.03.24 18꞉03꞉49.392	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 216.9ms total in the last second (55 invocations)
2018.03.24 18꞉03꞉49.407	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 216.9ms total in the last second (55 invocations)
2018.03.24 18꞉03꞉49.423	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 216.9ms total in the last second (55 invocations)

----------


## DysfunctionaI

I just downloaded the latest alpha and my Diablo crashed within the first 10 minutes.

(this is not the real screenshot, I grabbed this from google. But this is what it looked like)

http://i48.tinypic.com/opclg6.jpg


I've never seen my Diablo close this way before. It usually shows this error report window: http://i.imgur.com/O107y.jpg

Thoughts?


Edit: I found the error in Event Viewer.



```
Faulting application name: Diablo III64.exe, version: 2.6.1.49508, time stamp: 0x5a98e93d
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000000000
Faulting process id: 0x7bc
Faulting application start time: 0x01d3c399876e9191
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III\x64\Diablo III64.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: 8e5f73b7-2f8e-11e8-946e-bc5ff4356019
```

----------


## 00000100000

plug in error how to fix?

----------


## Ez3kiel

With the latest version (worked fine yesterday):
_Delay on countown (IP barb, epiphany monk etc...) > cooldown is totally not on time.
_General latency (ex: when u try to see your materials in inventory, the menu appears again when u close...)

Thx for your great work

----------


## HolyHobbit

> With the latest version (worked fine yesterday):
> _Delay on countown (IP barb, epiphany monk etc...) > cooldown is totally not on time.
> _General latency (ex: when u try to see your materials in inventory, the menu appears again when u close...)
> 
> Thx for your great work


Yeah, I notice this too. TH restart does not solve it. You need to make a new game, than it works again. Anyway, thank you very much KJ and Enigma. I really appreciate your work.

----------


## CSCicus

Idk why but if im running TH only it working only 1st game and when i change server it stops or its super lagy but if im running also enigma maphack everything works fine.

----------


## KillerJohn

HUD still can't crash D3 if there is everything fine with your PC.

----------


## KillerJohn

> With the latest version (worked fine yesterday):
> _Delay on countown (IP barb, epiphany monk etc...) > cooldown is totally not on time.
> _General latency (ex: when u try to see your materials in inventory, the menu appears again when u close...)
> 
> Thx for your great work


logs\daf.txt please

----------


## Pe1a0

Last version was working like a charm, in this one the minimap is all laggy and not responding only in GRS, regular rifts works just fine.

----------


## xblade2k7

> Last version was working like a charm, in this one the minimap is all laggy and not responding.


+1, same here, some times all lag and is imposible see all normal again.

----------


## life2000

unable to retrieve latest version for info turbohud

----------


## KillerJohn

> Last version was working like a charm, in this one the minimap is all laggy and not responding only in GRS, regular rifts works just fine.


logs\daf.txt please (upload to pastebin.com if it is large)

----------


## xblade2k7

my daf.txt




> 2018.03.24 17:05:49.743	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 17:05:49.949	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 17:05:49.953	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 19:54:10.298	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 19:54:10.421	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 19:54:10.421	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 19:54:10.534	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 19:54:10.671	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 19:54:10.671	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock
> ...

----------


## KillerJohn

for people with problems: please update to 18.3.24.1 and upload your daf.txt to pastebin and post the link here

----------


## Pe1a0

FIXED ! Thanks so much KJ

2018.03.24 18:23:57.156	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.24 18:23:57.161	block reallocated: AcdContainer
2018.03.24 18:23:57.453	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18:23:57.610	retry: can't find actorsBlock
2018.03.24 18:23:57.613	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock

----------


## life2000

104.20.208.21 pastebin.com need add to hosts?

----------


## KillerJohn

> FIXED ! Thanks so much KJ
> 
> 2018.03.24 18:23:57.156	block reallocated: ActorContainer
> 2018.03.24 18:23:57.161	block reallocated: AcdContainer
> 2018.03.24 18:23:57.453	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 18:23:57.610	retry: can't find actorsBlock
> 2018.03.24 18:23:57.613	ERROR: can't find actorsBlock


I did not fixed anything in 24.1, just extended logging in daf.txt

----------


## life2000

unable to retrieve latest version for info turbohud

----------


## RevoLand

> HUD doesn't renders. Says "Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHud.
> 
>  Pastebin.com is accessible Can see the items via TurboMGR Can get screenshot via ALT+C F4 works, F5 and F11 doesn't renders aswell Tried both with windowed/windowed fullscreen Same for clean THUD installation
> No exceptions available. Thanks in advance!


Found the issue. This happens because i can not reach pastebin.com while i can reach over ssl/as https.

If you can update the link with https for the update check as a hotfix, it will be great, thanks.

----------


## KillerJohn

getting this on pastebin: "Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now  :Frown: 
Pastebin should be back online soon."

----------


## RevoLand

> getting this on pastebin: "Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now 
> Pastebin should be back online soon."


It is actually about my ISP blocking the pastebin. Redirects to custom IP even using a custom dns. Yet they can't redirect https usage. I will be really appreciated if you can update the thud with a different method for versioning or using ssl for pastebin.

----------


## KillerJohn

> It is actually about my ISP blocking the pastebin. Redirects to custom IP even using a custom dns. Yet they can't redirect https usage. I will be really appreciated if you can update the thud with a different method for versioning or using ssl for pastebin.


I have no time for that. HUD uses pastebin since years. Sorry  :Frown: 
What kind of shitty ISP do you have?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## RevoLand

> I have no time for that. HUD uses pastebin since years. Sorry 
> What kind of shitty ISP do you have?


It's actually the country blocking that. Even wikipedia is still blocked here lol. 

Can't you simply change the update link with https from http or that would require extra libraries etc?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## KillerJohn

> It's actually the country blocking that. Even wikipedia is still blocked here lol. 
> 
> Can't you simply change the update link with https from http or that would require extra libraries etc?


ohh, China, huh?

I switched to https access in next alpha...

----------


## RevoLand

> ohh, China, huh?
> 
> I switched to https access in next alpha...


Nope, Turkey  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the change!

----------


## KillerJohn

> Nope, Turkey 
> 
> Thanks for the change!


jesus christ  :Frown:

----------


## xblade2k7

KJ you can add add hotkey for kill HUD process? for example press F12 and process exit. Thanks

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Here you go:

daf.txt

That's with the current latest version 18.3.25.0

This is what daf.txt says when you're in a game, trying to run HUD and it appears to run VERY slowly. It's still displaying everything but only updating a few times per second. Task Manager says the HUD process is eating up my CPU as well.

This is the same problem that others have reported before me. The only solution is to make a new game, launch HUD, and see if it works. That leads me to believe it has something to do with the current game you're in.

----------


## MrOne

> KJ you can add add hotkey for kill HUD process? for example press F12 and process exit. Thanks


There always was hotkey for kill TH  :Smile:  Ctrl+End

----------


## SeaDragon

Edit: Delete  :Wink:

----------


## HelloMoto123

"unable to retrieve latest version for info turbohud"

Seen many posts reporting this issue, i have it too.

Any solution?

PS: thx KJ and Enigma!

----------


## RevoLand

> "unable to retrieve latest version for info turbohud"
> 
> Seen many posts reporting this issue, i have it too.
> 
> Any solution?
> 
> PS: thx KJ and Enigma!


The latest alpha update (https link change for pastebin) fixed the issue on my side. 

For anyone having the similar issue here is a workaround:
 Install any web-server to work on :80 port (Can be IIS, Apache or presets like xampp) Make a file in the root directory of web-server (htdocs/wwroot/www) named "raw.php" Make a redirection through hosts file to your local server from pastebin ssl - How do I allow HTTPS for Apache on localhost? - Stack Overflow
*raw.php*


```
18.3.24.0
```

*hosts file*


```
127.0.0.1 pastebin.com
```

Ta-da, enjoy working thud and say thanks to KJ & enigma  :Wink:

----------


## HelloMoto123

> The latest alpha update (https link change for pastebin) fixed the issue on my side. 
> 
> For anyone having the similar issue here is a workaround:
>  Install any web-server to work on :80 port (Can be IIS, Apache or presets like xampp) Make a file in the root directory of web-server (htdocs/wwroot/www) named "raw.php" Make a redirection through hosts file to your local server from pastebin 
> *raw.php*
> 
> 
> ```
> 18.3.24.0
> ...


Can u explain this in a nooby way?  :Big Grin:

----------


## SeaDragon

Some areas in China are still unable to access *https*://pastebin.com
And hosts can't access a false authentication address of another HTTP protocol, like *http*://127.0.0.1/raw.php
It's bad.:gusta:

----------


## RevoLand

> Some areas in China are still unable to access *https*://pastebin.com
> And hosts can't access a false authentication address of another HTTP protocol, like *http*://127.0.0.1/raw.php
> It's bad.:gusta:


Didn't noticed that, this requires much more steps than the method itself lol.

ssl - How do I allow HTTPS for Apache on localhost? - Stack Overflow

---------
What about using a public repository in GitHub for versioning? That would be accessible by everyone. @KillerJohn

----------


## bondino2

All fine for me, last Version works perfect!
Many thx to KJ and Enigma. Good Job Guys!

----------


## SeaDragon

> Didn't noticed that, this requires much more steps than the method itself lol.
> 
> ssl - How do I allow HTTPS for Apache on localhost? - Stack Overflow
> 
> ---------
> What about using a public repository in GitHub for versioning? That would be accessible by everyone. @KillerJohn


I use a simple HTTP protocol, not Apache
A simple double click EXE runs to get a local server, but it can't support HTTPS :Mad: 


```
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Content-Length: 9


18.3.24.1
```

----------


## HelloMoto123

Install works still the same right?
Download Zip, unpack, copy thud folder to d3 folder, run as admin.

----------


## RevoLand

> I use a simple HTTP protocol, not Apache
> A simple double click EXE runs to get a local server, but it can't support HTTPS
> 
> 
> ```
> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> Content-Length: 9
> 
> 
> ...


It is best for KJ to change pastebin with github or something similar as i couldn't find a simple way to use https in localhost which doesn't requires self-signing.

----------


## UserRUS

TH doesn't show players names in stats table (where we can see dmg, cd, aoe and etc of all party when aim mouse on our portrate)

----------


## sekinator

> Here you go:
> 
> daf.txt
> 
> That's with the current latest version 18.3.25.0
> 
> This is what daf.txt says when you're in a game, trying to run HUD and it appears to run VERY slowly. It's still displaying everything but only updating a few times per second. Task Manager says the HUD process is eating up my CPU as well.
> 
> This is the same problem that others have reported before me. The only solution is to make a new game, launch HUD, and see if it works. That leads me to believe it has something to do with the current game you're in.


i have same issue
sometime its working fine and sometime after making NG my CPU usage of HUD goes crazy and it doesnt refresh properly only once every few seconds
restarting HUD in same game doesnt fix it but when i closed HUD made ng and started HUD again then it works
strange thing is that i am playing in a party it doesnt happen to other players which are in party with me in that same game, only to me
i will stick to enigma's maphack until it gets fixed since it happens quite often after NG

----------


## KillerJohn

> Here you go:
> 
> daf.txt
> 
> That's with the current latest version 18.3.25.0
> 
> This is what daf.txt says when you're in a game, trying to run HUD and it appears to run VERY slowly. It's still displaying everything but only updating a few times per second. Task Manager says the HUD process is eating up my CPU as well.
> 
> This is the same problem that others have reported before me. The only solution is to make a new game, launch HUD, and see if it works. That leads me to believe it has something to do with the current game you're in.


thanks... it looks like it can't scan properly, but does not log the reason. I'll review the code and add more logging...

----------


## KillerJohn

> i have same issue
> sometime its working fine and sometime after making NG my CPU usage of HUD goes crazy and it doesnt refresh properly only once every few seconds
> restarting HUD in same game doesnt fix it but when i closed HUD made ng and started HUD again then it works
> strange thing is that i am playing in a party it doesnt happen to other players which are in party with me in that same game, only to me
> i will stick to enigma's maphack until it gets fixed since it happens quite often after NG


logs\daf.txt please

----------


## SeaDragon

Can you add a parameter and use the old HTTP instead of HTTPS to complete the version validation?
Or simply to change a more reliable approach? :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

is github ok for everybody?

----------


## itsmylife

> is github ok for everybody?


Ok here but other sites too. No problem from EU.

----------


## SeaDragon

> is github ok for everybody?


This needs testing, I can't represent all Chinese people, at least I can access GitHub and HTTPS's pastebin.com, but some people can't access it. I don't know if they can access GitHub.

----------


## KillerJohn

new version online

----------


## KillerJohn

I need daf.txt from people with problems... please...

(using the latest version)

----------


## Kokon

Hi !
I have message "unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD"
I'm using the latest version TH.

daf.txt

2018.03.25 20:45:23.328	scan started
2018.03.25 20:45:23.678	scan finished in 182 ms
2018.03.25 20:51:19.487	block reallocated: LevelArea
2018.03.25 20:51:19.487	scan started
2018.03.25 20:51:19.620	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:51:19.620	scan started
2018.03.25 20:51:19.959	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:51:19.959	ERROR: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:51:19.965	scan started
2018.03.25 20:51:20.142	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:51:20.142	scan started
2018.03.25 20:51:20.749	scan finished in 175 ms
2018.03.25 20:51:25.160	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.25 20:51:25.160	block reallocated: AcdContainer
2018.03.25 20:51:25.160	scan started
2018.03.25 20:51:25.321	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:51:25.321	scan started
2018.03.25 20:51:25.460	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:51:25.466	ERROR: can't find actor container

----------


## KillerJohn

do you have access to pastebin.com?

----------


## ak47.mobil

Hey guys. any idea? Got no process in taskmanager and no daf.txt is created.

exceptions.txt says:

2018.03.25 22:09:22.541	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x887A0001], Module: [SharpDX.DXGI], ApiCode: [DXGI_ERROR_INVALID_CALL/InvalidCall], Message: Unknown
bei SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
bei SharpDX.DXGI.Factory.CreateSwapChain(ComObject deviceRef, SwapChainDescription& descRef, SwapChain swapChainOut)
bei SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(Adapter adapter, DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
bei SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
bei Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
bei Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))
2018.03.26 01:36:07.536	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x887A0001], Module: [SharpDX.DXGI], ApiCode: [DXGI_ERROR_INVALID_CALL/InvalidCall], Message: Unknown
bei SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
bei SharpDX.DXGI.Factory.CreateSwapChain(ComObject deviceRef, SwapChainDescription& descRef, SwapChain swapChainOut)
bei SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(Adapter adapter, DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
bei SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
bei Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
bei Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))
2018.03.26 01:37:13.839	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x887A0001], Module: [SharpDX.DXGI], ApiCode: [DXGI_ERROR_INVALID_CALL/InvalidCall], Message: Unknown
bei SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
bei SharpDX.DXGI.Factory.CreateSwapChain(ComObject deviceRef, SwapChainDescription& descRef, SwapChain swapChainOut)
bei SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(Adapter adapter, DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
bei SharpDX.Direct3D11.Device.CreateWithSwapChain(DriverType driverType, DeviceCreationFlags flags, FeatureLevel[] featureLevels, SwapChainDescription swapChainDescription, Device& device, SwapChain& swapChain)
bei Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
bei Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))

----------


## frigidclam

Thank so much for this KJ works like a charm! Only thing i noticed is party names are not on the mini map like they use to be(not critical just throwing it out there)

----------


## ak47.mobil

Ok. Got it. Stupid as I am, I forgot Win 7 update. Ty for your work  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> Thank so much for this KJ works like a charm! Only thing i noticed is party names are not on the mini map like they use to be(not critical just throwing it out there)


party names? you mean player names?

----------


## KillerJohn

> I need daf.txt from people with problems... please...
> 
> (using the latest version)


nobody has any problems?

----------


## bm206

Important things works fine. Only player names missing.
Sometimes the name of the rift boss stays on minimap after killing. And if the next rift has the same area, sometimes the last boss name appears somewhere on map.
I use circles for other players. Sometimes the circles stays in town after going into the rift. But this are cosmetics.

----------


## CSCicus

Last version is stable for me. No problems at all. No overlay lag no problems with reading memmory no need restart anything all night.

----------


## greetree

Thank you very much for the work.
The latest version crashed all the time when I tried it last night. My 2 teammates did not have the issue. I will try it again this evening.
I copied all my previous plugin files to the folder, i am not sure if that caused the problem.

----------


## Darek043

i see this @ daf.txt... is this anything bad?? TH is working good with latest vers.

2018.03.26 05:36:29.540	scan started
2018.03.26 05:36:29.767	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 05:36:29.767	ERROR: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 05:36:29.781	scan started
2018.03.26 05:36:30.420	scan finished in 43 ms
2018.03.26 05:36:37.427	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.26 05:36:37.427	scan started
2018.03.26 05:36:37.794	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 05:36:37.794	scan started
2018.03.26 05:36:38.463	scan finished in 40 ms
2018.03.26 06:01:22.428	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.26 06:01:22.429	block reallocated: AcdContainer
2018.03.26 06:01:22.429	block reallocated: LevelArea
2018.03.26 06:01:22.429	scan started
2018.03.26 06:01:22.559	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 06:01:22.559	scan started
2018.03.26 06:01:22.916	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 06:01:22.916	ERROR: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 06:01:22.926	scan started
2018.03.26 06:01:23.270	scan finished in 50 ms
2018.03.26 06:03:03.789	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.26 06:03:03.789	scan started
2018.03.26 06:03:03.952	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 06:03:03.952	scan started
2018.03.26 06:03:04.091	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 06:03:04.091	ERROR: can't find actor container

----------


## SeaDragon

Latest version (18.3.25.1)
There are still problems at some time
*can't read D3 memory(64bit),please usa a compatible D3 client and run TurboHUD as administratr.*



```
2018.03.26 20:17:28.712	scan started
2018.03.26 20:17:30.063	retry: can't find trickle manager
2018.03.26 20:17:30.063	scan started
2018.03.26 20:17:33.013	retry: can't find trickle manager
2018.03.26 20:17:33.013	ERROR: can't find trickle manager
```



```
2018.03.26 20:17:25.145	success, lag=202ms, diff=-17146ms
```



```
2018.03.26 20:17:25.196	initializing overlay
2018.03.26 20:17:25.233		create Direct2D1 Factory
2018.03.26 20:17:25.238		create DirectWrite Factory
2018.03.26 20:17:25.241		create DirectInput
2018.03.26 20:17:25.272		create DirectInput Keyboard
2018.03.26 20:17:25.298		create SwapChain
2018.03.26 20:17:25.343		maximum supported feature level: Level_11_0
2018.03.26 20:17:25.368	create RenderTarget
2018.03.26 20:17:25.500	loading configuration
2018.03.26 20:17:25.500		config.xml
2018.03.26 20:17:25.634	starting tcp listener on port #8081
2018.03.26 20:17:33.049	create RenderTarget
```

----------


## Becksulinaa

2018.03.25 20:48:20.781	scan started
2018.03.25 20:48:21.415	scan finished in 48 ms
2018.03.25 20:52:45.528	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.25 20:52:45.529	block reallocated: AcdContainer
2018.03.25 20:52:45.532	scan started
2018.03.25 20:52:45.905	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 20:52:45.906	scan started
2018.03.25 20:52:47.047	scan finished in 33 ms
2018.03.25 21:13:14.382	block reallocated: LevelArea
2018.03.25 21:13:14.384	scan started
2018.03.25 21:13:14.830	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.25 21:13:14.830	scan started
2018.03.25 21:13:16.303	scan finished in 49 ms
2018.03.25 21:13:35.674	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.25 21:13:35.675	block reallocated: AcdContainer

with last version 18.3.25.1

----------


## HelloMoto123

Found out why I always get "unable to retrieve latest version info.." or whatever... i can't reach pastebin.com, at least not on my pc. On my laptop with my mobile as a hotspot it worked just fine... I don't live in a country where there are any internet restrictions or whatever... don't know if my provider is blocking it... never had any issues with turbohud since early 2015 except this sh*t...

Is there any "simple" solution to this?

----------


## Pe1a0

No problems here. Multiple new games without issues 

Pastebin

Same bug than the guy above tho Player names are not visible on the sheet that pops-up when u click character portrait

----------


## odin2500

Hey guys, 

i got always this message " enable to retrieve latest version info of turbohud", and seems like i cant access pastebin.com...
Any solutions?
Thanks to make diablo alive again  :Smile:  But i would be happy if it works for me héhé

----------


## optume

"Unable to retrieve latest version info for Turbohud"



```
2018.03.26 17:53:08.216	scan started
2018.03.26 17:53:08.542	scan finished in 84 ms
2018.03.26 18:09:41.473	block reallocated: ActorContainer
2018.03.26 18:09:41.473	block reallocated: AcdContainer
2018.03.26 18:09:41.473	scan started
2018.03.26 18:09:41.992	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 18:09:41.992	scan started
2018.03.26 18:09:42.111	retry: can't find actor container
2018.03.26 18:09:42.112	ERROR: can't find actor container
```

Can't access Pastebin.com on my PC, I can however on my mobile using WiFi from the same ISP

Country: The Netherlands
ISP: Ziggo

----------


## c4pr1c0rn

CB and Gigi Plugins does only work for me in singleplayer mode. In 4p the minimap needs time to reload and is always doubled. could be its reported sone pages before, then pls ignore

THX

----------


## sekinator

> nobody has any problems?


my problem with CPU usage after NG seems to be gone since last update, everything working fine, ty  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

even more stability and faster daf scans in next alpha

no more problems, only player names? (and pastebin but I can't help with that now)

----------


## JohnWick

> even more stability and faster daf scans in next alpha
> 
> no more problems, only player names? (and pastebin but I can't help with that now)


I do not have any problems except stability - from time to time it is necessary to restart the HUD, especially if you frequently restart the game; sometimes the HUD starts from the second or third time
I believe that this is all a consequence of the alpha version

but

I can see the names of other players, and my friends do not see them (same config)
I'm not sure if this is related, but I have Win7 and all of them have Win10

----------


## KillerJohn

BETA released

----------


## bondino2

Test the Beta some Rounds in solo and works without any problem for me.
Thx again for your work!

----------


## KillerJohn

guys, more than 300 downloads... I am spending shittons of time to make HUD working... and I get one, single post as feedback about a few solo runs?  :Frown:

----------


## d2k2

> guys, more than 300 downloads... I am spending shittons of time to make HUD working... and I get one, single post as feedback about a few solo runs?


i think its a good sign. user tend to give only feedback if something is not working  :Smile: 

thank you for your work. your last version runs stable so when joining multiplayer games and also when creating new games. no restart required so far.

----------


## DoobieJC

everything working good here! and for the ones ive done it for as well.. a big thank you for all your hard work!

----------


## Milkyboy_D3

I haven't found a way to fix my problem of "Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." If anyone could help me out, it would be great thanks!

----------


## bm206

Thx for the beta! Player names work now!

----------


## xblade2k7

> guys, more than 300 downloads... I am spending shittons of time to make HUD working... and I get one, single post as feedback about a few solo runs?


for me now is working perfect, 0 errors

----------


## DysfunctionaI

> guys, more than 300 downloads... I am spending shittons of time to make HUD working... and I get one, single post as feedback about a few solo runs?


The issue where HUD would not run properly in a game (where the only fix was to make a new game) has not happened to me since 18.3.25.1, but you didn't change anything except more logging, right?

I wanted to post another daf.txt where the issue was present, but I haven't seen it yet. I talk to a lot of people who also use HUD and they still complain about that issue. I'll hound them for a log and report back soon.

----------


## eTDsuckit

for me now is working perfect, 0 errors

----------


## SeaDragon

Everything seems to be stable

----------


## DysfunctionaI

So it turns out that [18.3.24.0] was the last version that had the issue of "delayed, laggy, low FPS" HUD.

I just talked to everyone and the only people who still reported that issue had not updated HUD since [18.3.24.0]. Nothing to report for an hour now, after updating to the latest version [18.3.27.0], so that's good news.

I've asked people to message me with any problems, so I'll post again later with a list of current issues (if any).

----------


## sorv

Unable to retrieve latest version info for Turbohud  :Frown:  and when i use VPN hud works . and i checked i cant open pastebin.com its filtered by my country and i tried to bybass it and i wasnt successfull. is there any way to not use VPN ? cuz it makes my ping higher , from 100 to 200 latency

i tried edit host file with 104.20.208.21 pastebin.com but it doesnt work either , only thing change is in cmd , now i get reply from ping pastebin.com but in diablo i cant open hud , ( unable to retrieve .... )

----------


## b0ob1ik

> guys, more than 300 downloads... I am spending shittons of time to make HUD working... and I get one, single post as feedback about a few solo runs?


All those who are with me (of the order of 20-30 people) use TH 18.3.27.0 BETA, are satisfied.
Big Thanks for the work you've done.

----------


## Lagertha

I would like to thank you very much for the new Turbo Hud. Great work you did there. So far, I have found no errors in the beta.

A big thank you to both.

----------


## KillerJohn

> The issue where HUD would not run properly in a game (where the only fix was to make a new game) has not happened to me since 18.3.25.1, but you didn't change anything except more logging, right?
> 
> I wanted to post another daf.txt where the issue was present, but I haven't seen it yet. I talk to a lot of people who also use HUD and they still complain about that issue. I'll hound them for a log and report back soon.


the beta is a coplete rewrite of the alpha (the DAF part)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Unable to retrieve latest version info for Turbohud  and when i use VPN hud works . and i checked i cant open pastebin.com its filtered by my country and i tried to bybass it and i wasnt successfull. is there any way to not use VPN ? cuz it makes my ping higher , from 100 to 200 latency
> 
> i tried edit host file with 104.20.208.21 pastebin.com but it doesnt work either , only thing change is in cmd , now i get reply from ping pastebin.com but in diablo i cant open hud , ( unable to retrieve .... )


github.com?

----------


## KillerJohn

I am happy it is working properly! Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Swadkins

The Alpha was for me perfect without flaws, ran the whole day solo and in groups without any problems! No stabality or missing affixes and very smooth! Win7
Thxs KJ for the good work!!! today i will run the Beta and see what happens

----------


## SeaDragon

> I am happy it is working properly! Thanks for the feedback.


It is best to have a standby address, and use github.com when pastebin.com is unable to access :Embarrassment:

----------


## sorv

> github.com?


yes i can access github.com , and i get reply from cmd ping github.com: 
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=189ms TTL=47
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=47
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=47
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=47

----------


## SeaDragon

> yes i can access github.com , and i get reply from cmd ping github.com: 
> Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=189ms TTL=47
> Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=47
> Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=47
> Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=47


Strangely, I look at the parsing address through NSLOOKUP github.com
There is no 192.30.253.112



```
C:\Users\Administrator>nslookup github.com
服务器:  public1.114dns.com
Address:  114.114.114.114

非权威应答:
名称:    github.com
Addresses:  13.229.188.59
          13.250.177.223
          52.74.223.119
```

----------


## sorv

!! dunno . but when i type ping github.com this is what i get : 
Pinging github.com [192.30.253.112] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=188ms TTL=47
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=47
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=47
Reply from 192.30.253.112: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 192.30.253.112:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 185ms, Maximum = 188ms, Average = 186ms

----------


## Darek043

here my ping...

Pinging github.com [192.30.253.113] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.30.253.113: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=51
Reply from 192.30.253.113: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=51
Reply from 192.30.253.113: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=51
Reply from 192.30.253.113: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 192.30.253.113:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 133ms, Maximum = 134ms, Average = 133ms


nslookup github.com
Server: google-public-dns-b.google.com
Address: 8.8.4.4

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: github.com
Addresses: 192.30.253.112
192.30.253.113

Also i see this at plugins.txt... is it normal??

2018.03.27 23:20:21.531	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 201.6ms total in the last second (50 invocations)
2018.03.27 23:20:21.545	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 201.6ms total in the last second (50 invocations)
2018.03.27 23:20:21.558	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 201.6ms total in the last second (50 invocations)
2018.03.27 23:20:21.572	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 201.6ms total in the last second (50 invocations)
2018.03.27 23:20:21.647	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 201.6ms total in the last second (50 invocations)
2018.03.27 23:20:21.655	too slow plugin action [Turbo.Plugins.Default.ParagonCapturePlugin.BeforeRender] execution took 201.6ms total in the last second (50 invocations)

----------


## Swadkins

After running the beta a couple hours, i had my first black screen(HUD freeze)
Here is my Daf report:
2018.03.28 07:04:58.691	scan started
2018.03.28 07:04:58.972	header load time: 263
2018.03.28 07:04:59.004	ObjectManager	21
2018.03.28 07:04:59.023	AcdContainer	10
2018.03.28 07:04:59.036	AcdManager	1
2018.03.28 07:04:59.046	PlayerDataManager	1
2018.03.28 07:04:59.057	Player	0
2018.03.28 07:04:59.119	TrickleManager	52
2018.03.28 07:04:59.131	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 07:04:59.142	BattleNetClient	1
2018.03.28 07:04:59.153	GameState	1
2018.03.28 07:04:59.162	scan finished in 180 ms
2018.03.28 07:06:06.943	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 07:06:06.952	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 07:06:06.961	scan started
2018.03.28 07:06:07.136	header load time: 165
2018.03.28 07:06:07.147	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:07.157	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:06:07.167	scan started
2018.03.28 07:06:07.378	header load time: 200
2018.03.28 07:06:07.388	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:07.400	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:06:07.410	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:06:07.426	scan started
2018.03.28 07:06:07.622	header load time: 184
2018.03.28 07:06:07.632	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:07.641	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:06:07.650	scan started
2018.03.28 07:06:07.844	header load time: 184
2018.03.28 07:06:07.854	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:07.864	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:06:07.873	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:06:07.891	scan started
2018.03.28 07:06:08.366	header load time: 462
2018.03.28 07:06:08.380	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.395	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.407	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.418	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.430	Player	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.501	TrickleManager	59
2018.03.28 07:06:08.514	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 07:06:08.529	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.548	GameState	0
2018.03.28 07:06:08.564	scan finished in 184 ms
2018.03.28 07:06:20.011	scan due to missing LevelAreaAddress
2018.03.28 07:06:20.024	scan started
2018.03.28 07:06:20.500	header load time: 466
2018.03.28 07:06:20.513	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.526	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.538	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.551	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.563	Player	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.629	TrickleManager	55
2018.03.28 07:06:20.644	LevelArea	2
2018.03.28 07:06:20.656	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.666	GameState	0
2018.03.28 07:06:20.677	scan finished in 164 ms
2018.03.28 07:22:07.891	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 07:22:07.903	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:08.100	header load time: 185
2018.03.28 07:22:08.112	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:08.123	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 07:22:08.134	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.28 07:22:08.147	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:08.468	header load time: 309
2018.03.28 07:22:08.479	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:08.490	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:08.502	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:08.519	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:08.739	header load time: 208
2018.03.28 07:22:08.748	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:08.759	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:08.769	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:08.982	header load time: 203
2018.03.28 07:22:08.994	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.006	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:09.017	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:09.034	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:09.243	header load time: 198
2018.03.28 07:22:09.253	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.263	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:09.273	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:09.529	header load time: 247
2018.03.28 07:22:09.540	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.551	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:09.561	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:09.578	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:09.782	header load time: 193
2018.03.28 07:22:09.795	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.805	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.815	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.826	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.836	Player	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.898	TrickleManager	51
2018.03.28 07:22:09.908	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 07:22:09.919	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.929	GameState	0
2018.03.28 07:22:09.939	scan finished in 144 ms
2018.03.28 07:22:19.397	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 07:22:19.407	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:19.837	header load time: 419
2018.03.28 07:22:19.859	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:19.873	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:19.885	scan started
2018.03.28 07:22:20.226	header load time: 326
2018.03.28 07:22:20.252	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 07:22:20.280	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 07:22:20.296	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:04.245	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:04.477	header load time: 212
2018.03.28 10:25:04.497	ObjectManager	10
2018.03.28 10:25:04.513	AcdContainer	5
2018.03.28 10:25:04.524	AcdManager	2
2018.03.28 10:25:04.536	PlayerDataManager	1
2018.03.28 10:25:04.547	Player	0
2018.03.28 10:25:04.609	TrickleManager	52
2018.03.28 10:25:04.621	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 10:25:04.633	BattleNetClient	1
2018.03.28 10:25:04.644	GameState	1
2018.03.28 10:25:04.654	scan finished in 167 ms
2018.03.28 10:25:19.567	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 10:25:19.577	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:19.746	header load time: 159
2018.03.28 10:25:19.758	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:19.769	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:19.780	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:19.950	header load time: 158
2018.03.28 10:25:19.960	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:19.970	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:19.980	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:19.995	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:20.155	header load time: 146
2018.03.28 10:25:20.166	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.176	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:20.187	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:20.340	header load time: 142
2018.03.28 10:25:20.350	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.360	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:20.370	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 10:25:20.387	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:20.748	header load time: 348
2018.03.28 10:25:20.768	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.785	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.802	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.820	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.837	Player	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.905	TrickleManager	56
2018.03.28 10:25:20.917	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 10:25:20.928	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.943	GameState	0
2018.03.28 10:25:20.956	scan finished in 188 ms
2018.03.28 10:25:30.810	scan due to missing LevelAreaAddress
2018.03.28 10:25:30.820	scan started
2018.03.28 10:25:31.130	header load time: 301
2018.03.28 10:25:31.144	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.158	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.173	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.185	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.197	Player	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.264	TrickleManager	55
2018.03.28 10:25:31.277	LevelArea	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.288	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.313	GameState	0
2018.03.28 10:25:31.323	scan finished in 179 ms
2018.03.28 12:13:24.830	scan started
2018.03.28 12:13:25.105	header load time: 256
2018.03.28 12:13:25.128	ObjectManager	12
2018.03.28 12:13:25.146	AcdContainer	6
2018.03.28 12:13:25.157	AcdManager	1
2018.03.28 12:13:25.169	PlayerDataManager	1
2018.03.28 12:13:25.180	Player	0
2018.03.28 12:13:25.243	TrickleManager	52
2018.03.28 12:13:25.256	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 12:13:25.269	BattleNetClient	1
2018.03.28 12:13:25.280	GameState	1
2018.03.28 12:13:25.290	scan finished in 174 ms
2018.03.28 12:13:53.554	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 12:13:53.564	scan started
2018.03.28 12:13:53.748	header load time: 173
2018.03.28 12:13:53.759	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:53.771	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:13:53.782	scan started
2018.03.28 12:13:53.976	header load time: 182
2018.03.28 12:13:53.986	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:53.997	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:13:54.007	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:13:54.024	scan started
2018.03.28 12:13:54.191	header load time: 155
2018.03.28 12:13:54.201	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:54.212	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:13:54.221	scan started
2018.03.28 12:13:54.414	header load time: 182
2018.03.28 12:13:54.425	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:54.435	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:13:54.448	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:13:54.466	scan started
2018.03.28 12:13:54.891	header load time: 413
2018.03.28 12:13:54.913	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:54.936	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 12:13:54.954	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:54.966	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 12:13:54.979	Player	0
2018.03.28 12:13:55.049	TrickleManager	57
2018.03.28 12:13:55.063	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 12:13:55.074	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 12:13:55.086	GameState	0
2018.03.28 12:13:55.097	scan finished in 184 ms
2018.03.28 12:14:04.224	scan due to missing LevelAreaAddress
2018.03.28 12:14:04.239	scan started
2018.03.28 12:14:04.532	header load time: 275
2018.03.28 12:14:04.545	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.557	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.569	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.579	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.590	Player	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.654	TrickleManager	53
2018.03.28 12:14:04.665	LevelArea	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.677	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.690	GameState	0
2018.03.28 12:14:04.702	scan finished in 156 ms
2018.03.28 12:30:59.092	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 12:30:59.103	scan started
2018.03.28 12:30:59.346	header load time: 232
2018.03.28 12:30:59.358	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:30:59.369	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 12:30:59.380	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.28 12:30:59.391	scan started
2018.03.28 12:30:59.632	header load time: 229
2018.03.28 12:30:59.645	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:30:59.657	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:30:59.668	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:30:59.688	scan started
2018.03.28 12:30:59.932	header load time: 233
2018.03.28 12:30:59.943	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:30:59.953	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:30:59.963	scan started
2018.03.28 12:31:00.211	header load time: 237
2018.03.28 12:31:00.222	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:31:00.233	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:31:00.245	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:31:00.262	scan started
2018.03.28 12:31:00.528	header load time: 253
2018.03.28 12:31:00.542	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:31:00.553	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:31:00.564	scan started
2018.03.28 12:31:00.738	header load time: 164
2018.03.28 12:31:00.749	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:31:00.759	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:31:00.770	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 12:31:00.786	scan started
2018.03.28 12:31:00.994	header load time: 197
2018.03.28 12:31:01.005	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.015	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.025	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.035	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.046	Player	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.117	TrickleManager	50
2018.03.28 12:31:01.128	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 12:31:01.138	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.148	GameState	0
2018.03.28 12:31:01.158	scan finished in 153 ms

----------


## SeaDragon

> I am happy it is working properly! Thanks for the feedback.


Some Chinese players feedback, the ALPHA version can be work, the beta version is “Unable to retrieve latest version info for Turbohud”
But most of them can access Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! directly.

edit:
After testing, 
run *inetcpl.cpl*
have to disable this internet option and work

----------


## SeaDragon

@Swadkins 
I think some program or service disable AERO caused the black screen

----------


## KillerJohn

> Some Chinese players feedback, the ALPHA version can be work, the beta version is “Unable to retrieve latest version info for Turbohud”
> But most of them can access Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! directly.
> 
> edit:
> After testing, 
> run *inetcpl.cpl*
> have to disable this internet option and work


What is that in English?  :Smile:

----------


## SeaDragon

> What is that in English?


I guess “Automatic detection setting”
I don't have an English version windows
It is in the Internet option - connection - the LAN settings(I guess)

Not all people need to disable it, only a part of the user
I'm not sure what's the reason, but it happened from the beta version, and maybe you've changed the way to access Web

----------


## LavaLampe1

I haven't found a way to fix my problem of "Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." If anyone could help me out, it would be great.

Here is my daf Report:

2018.03.28 14:50:52.533	scan started
2018.03.28 14:50:52.615	header load time: 77
2018.03.28 14:50:52.629	ObjectManager	13
2018.03.28 14:50:52.634	AcdContainer	3
2018.03.28 14:50:52.636	AcdManager	1
2018.03.28 14:50:52.636	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 14:50:52.637	Player	0
2018.03.28 14:50:52.658	TrickleManager	20
2018.03.28 14:50:52.659	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 14:50:52.660	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 14:50:52.661	GameState	0
2018.03.28 14:50:52.662	scan finished in 45 ms
2018.03.28 14:51:18.731	scan due to missing LevelAreaAddress
2018.03.28 14:51:18.731	scan started
2018.03.28 14:51:18.824	header load time: 88
2018.03.28 14:51:18.824	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.825	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.826	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.827	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.828	Player	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.852	TrickleManager	24
2018.03.28 14:51:18.853	LevelArea	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.854	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.854	GameState	0
2018.03.28 14:51:18.855	scan finished in 30 ms
2018.03.28 14:51:55.634	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 14:51:55.634	scan started
2018.03.28 14:51:55.690	header load time: 54
2018.03.28 14:51:55.690	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:55.691	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 14:51:55.692	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.28 14:51:55.692	scan started
2018.03.28 14:51:55.749	header load time: 55
2018.03.28 14:51:55.749	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:55.750	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:51:55.750	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:51:55.756	scan started
2018.03.28 14:51:55.803	header load time: 46
2018.03.28 14:51:55.804	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:55.805	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:51:55.805	scan started
2018.03.28 14:51:55.926	header load time: 120
2018.03.28 14:51:55.927	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:51:55.927	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:51:55.928	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:34.875	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:34.968	header load time: 90
2018.03.28 14:55:34.974	ObjectManager	4
2018.03.28 14:55:34.977	AcdContainer	2
2018.03.28 14:55:34.978	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.979	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.980	Player	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.981	TrickleManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.982	LevelArea	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.983	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.984	GameState	0
2018.03.28 14:55:34.984	scan finished in 14 ms
2018.03.28 14:55:56.913	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 14:55:56.915	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:56.984	header load time: 66
2018.03.28 14:55:56.984	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:56.985	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 14:55:56.985	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.28 14:55:56.986	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.036	header load time: 50
2018.03.28 14:55:57.037	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.037	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.038	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.045	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.092	header load time: 46
2018.03.28 14:55:57.093	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.093	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.094	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.144	header load time: 49
2018.03.28 14:55:57.145	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.145	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.146	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.152	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.244	header load time: 91
2018.03.28 14:55:57.244	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.245	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.245	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.303	header load time: 57
2018.03.28 14:55:57.303	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.304	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.304	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.310	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.357	header load time: 46
2018.03.28 14:55:57.357	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.358	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:55:57.358	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:57.434	header load time: 75
2018.03.28 14:55:57.434	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.435	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.435	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.436	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.436	Player	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.436	TrickleManager	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.437	can't find levelarea
2018.03.28 14:55:57.437	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.438	GameState	0
2018.03.28 14:55:57.438	scan finished in 3 ms
2018.03.28 14:56:00.555	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 14:56:00.555	scan started
2018.03.28 14:56:00.615	header load time: 58
2018.03.28 14:56:00.615	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:56:00.616	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:56:00.616	scan started
2018.03.28 14:56:00.673	header load time: 56
2018.03.28 14:56:00.674	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:56:00.674	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:56:00.675	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 15:08:11.207	scan started
2018.03.28 15:08:11.306	header load time: 95
2018.03.28 15:08:11.311	ObjectManager	4
2018.03.28 15:08:11.314	AcdContainer	1
2018.03.28 15:08:11.315	AcdManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.316	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.316	Player	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.317	TrickleManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.319	LevelArea	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.320	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.320	GameState	0
2018.03.28 15:08:11.321	scan finished in 14 ms
2018.03.28 15:08:41.079	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 15:08:41.079	scan started
2018.03.28 15:08:41.135	header load time: 55
2018.03.28 15:08:41.136	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:41.136	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 15:08:41.137	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.28 15:08:41.137	scan started
2018.03.28 15:08:41.193	header load time: 55
2018.03.28 15:08:41.194	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:41.195	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 15:08:41.195	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 15:08:41.201	scan started
2018.03.28 15:08:41.246	header load time: 44
2018.03.28 15:08:41.247	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:41.247	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 15:08:41.248	scan started
2018.03.28 15:08:41.296	header load time: 47
2018.03.28 15:08:41.297	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 15:08:41.297	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 15:08:41.298	ERROR: can't find acd container

----------


## Zachodovamisa

Hi, I got problem w unable retrieve latest version info for TH showing me all the time from alpha

----------


## CSCicus

> Hi, I got problem w unable retrieve latest version info for TH showing me all the time from alpha


If you have problem with that go to host file in windows 10 and remove patebin.com line if you have any there. Save. Done. Profit

host file on windows C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc

----------


## Lagertha

The player is in the rift but is also displayed in the city. Was my first bug since the update.

Attachment 60656

----------


## KillerJohn

> The player is in the rift but is also displayed in the city. Was my first bug since the update.
> 
> Attachment 60656


 :Frown:  it is so hard to debug multiplayer bugs, because I
a) don't play
b) don't play multiplayer
c) don't have ingame friends

----------


## SeaDragon

> it is so hard to debug multiplayer bugs, because I
> a) don't play
> b) don't play multiplayer
> c) don't have ingame friends


If you need, there should be a lot of people willing to cooperate with you to test it in the EU server :Wink:

----------


## SeaDragon

After the investigation, there are some users Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD
Access to Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! will appear CDN accelerated verification code

----------


## Zt1mQ

the same problem here, i can't access pastebin.com
need a mirror or some kind of redirection for hosts, previosly 77.223.80.31 worked well, but now it is down

----------


## CSCicus

> the same problem here, i can't access pastebin.com
> need a mirror or some kind of redirection for hosts, previosly 77.223.80.31 worked well, but now it is down


Use 104.20.208.21

----------


## Zt1mQ

> Use 104.20.208.21


can't ping it too, ehhh) recently everything was ok with pastebin, i was able to open it in browser, looks like smth with provider

----------


## optume

I fixed my problem by checking and editing my "hosts" file in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
I dont know why but pastebin was added in the file so the site was blocked for me ....

I now have access to pastebin.com again




> "Unable to retrieve latest version info for Turbohud"
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 2018.03.26 17:53:08.216	scan started
> 2018.03.26 17:53:08.542	scan finished in 84 ms
> 2018.03.26 18:09:41.473	block reallocated: ActorContainer
> 2018.03.26 18:09:41.473	block reallocated: AcdContainer
> ...

----------


## LavaLampe1

> If you have problem with that go to host file in windows 10 and remove patebin.com line if you have any there. Save. Done. Profit
> 
> host file on windows C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc


Thank you: Now it works. :-)

----------


## Kenjuro

My hosts file is empty and I can ping and see Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! but I'm getting the same error message. Tried like 10 times, worked once, but then again the same problem.



```
2018.03.28 14:55:07.340	scan started
2018.03.28 14:55:07.688	header load time: 342
2018.03.28 14:55:07.699	ObjectManager	9
2018.03.28 14:55:07.705	AcdContainer	5
2018.03.28 14:55:07.708	AcdManager	1
2018.03.28 14:55:07.710	PlayerDataManager	1
2018.03.28 14:55:07.712	Player	0
2018.03.28 14:55:07.764	TrickleManager	50
2018.03.28 14:55:07.768	LevelArea	2
2018.03.28 14:55:07.770	BattleNetClient	1
2018.03.28 14:55:07.771	GameState	0
2018.03.28 14:55:07.772	scan finished in 82 ms
2018.03.28 14:56:54.216	block sanity check failed
2018.03.28 14:56:54.217	scan started
2018.03.28 14:56:54.385	header load time: 167
2018.03.28 14:56:54.387	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:56:54.388	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.28 14:56:54.389	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.28 14:56:54.390	scan started
2018.03.28 14:56:54.544	header load time: 153
2018.03.28 14:56:54.546	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.28 14:56:54.547	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.28 14:56:54.548	ERROR: can't find acd container
```

PS: It seems either pastebin or some ISPs are having routing issues. Sometimes I can't connect to the site, happens randomly multiple times during the day. If I can browse it, turbohud loads without problems.

----------


## napouser2

> guys, more than 300 downloads... I am spending shittons of time to make HUD working... and I get one, single post as feedback about a few solo runs?



10 hours later no issues in rifts grifts multiplayer and solo



do we give up all hope for 32bit version?

----------


## carnan

> do we give up all hope for 32bit version?


Yes, He has already stated 32 bit is too much work to maintain.

----------


## odin2500

hey guys,
tried to remove the line pastebin.com in hosts, tried to call my ISP, but hud still not working.... i have windows 8.1, a good friends in game have 8.1 too and it works for him. 
i dont know what to do anymore

----------


## KillerJohn

is this accessible for everybody?

https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt

----------


## odin2500

Mister KillerJohn, its what i see when i click on your link 
18.3.27.0

----------


## jaeheung09

> 0 bugs for me, all old plugins are working fine and works perfect the first time. Thanks enigma and KJ


I've been away about a week. Today I found all old plugins aren't working at all even PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs in User folder.

I'm using Windows 10 64bits version. What windows version are you using? (Default THUD plugins are working fine though.)

If you're using the same windows version with me, what else did you do to make the old plugins work except a clean install as we always did?

***************************** daf.txt **********************************************************
2018.03.29 20:28:56.874	scan started
2018.03.29 20:28:57.064	header load time: 183
2018.03.29 20:28:57.077	ObjectManager	12
2018.03.29 20:28:57.080	AcdContainer	3
2018.03.29 20:28:57.082	AcdManager	1
2018.03.29 20:28:57.083	PlayerDataManager	0
2018.03.29 20:28:57.084	Player	0
2018.03.29 20:28:57.129	TrickleManager	44
2018.03.29 20:28:57.131	LevelArea	1
2018.03.29 20:28:57.133	BattleNetClient	0
2018.03.29 20:28:57.134	GameState	1
2018.03.29 20:28:57.135	scan finished in 70 ms
2018.03.29 20:34:03.919	block sanity check failed
2018.03.29 20:34:03.919	scan started
2018.03.29 20:34:04.024	header load time: 104
2018.03.29 20:34:04.024	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.29 20:34:04.024	AcdContainer	0
2018.03.29 20:34:04.025	retry: can't find acd manager
2018.03.29 20:34:04.028	scan started
2018.03.29 20:34:04.125	header load time: 96
2018.03.29 20:34:04.125	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.29 20:34:04.125	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.29 20:34:04.126	ERROR: can't find acd container
2018.03.29 20:34:04.132	scan started
2018.03.29 20:34:04.306	header load time: 173
2018.03.29 20:34:04.306	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.29 20:34:04.307	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.29 20:34:04.307	scan started
2018.03.29 20:34:04.433	header load time: 123
2018.03.29 20:34:04.433	ObjectManager	0
2018.03.29 20:34:04.433	retry: can't find acd container
2018.03.29 20:34:04.434	ERROR: can't find acd container
******************************************************************************** ********

----------


## KillerJohn

There was no changes in the plugin interface so I have no clue why it is not working for you.




> I've been away about a week. Today I found all old plugins aren't working at all even PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs in User folder.
> 
> I'm using Windows 10 64bits version. What windows version are you using? (Default THUD plugins are working fine though.)
> 
> If you're using the same windows version with me, what else did you do to make the old plugins work except a clean install as we always did?
> 
> ***************************** daf.txt **********************************************************
> 2018.03.29 20:28:56.874	scan started
> 2018.03.29 20:28:57.064	header load time: 183
> ...

----------


## KillerJohn

update released

----------


## sorv

> is this accessible for everybody?
> 
> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt


i can open link , i tried to run hud without VPN in new updated hud version still unable to retrieve error is all i get , need to open with VPN  :Frown:

----------


## SeaDragon

> i can open link , but pinging 18.3.27.0 doesnt get reply if thats your point.


It's not a IP, it's a version number :Smile:

----------


## odin2500

Last version still doesnt work for me, i will try with VPN and i let you know later . Thanks for your help anyway mister.

----------


## SeaDragon

> Last version still doesnt work for me, i will try with VPN and i let you know later . Thanks for your help anyway mister.


I don't have an English version windows
Internet option - connection - the LAN settings - cancel “Automatic detection setting” (I guess)

----------


## odin2500

Hello SeaDragon  :Smile: 




> I don't have an English version windows
> Internet option - connection - the LAN settings - cancel “Automatic detection setting” (I guess)


I tried this but it still doesnt work for me, i will try with VPN tonight i guess when i gonna have more time. I'm desperated lol.

----------


## xavier2608

Are we able to use old cs plugins on this new hud? I seen some ppl sayin it still works and most said it doesn't

----------


## SeaDragon

> Are we able to use old cs plugins on this new hud? I seen some ppl sayin it still works and most said it doesn't


It depends on how old your plugins is. :Big Grin: 
At least all my plugins can work

----------


## xavier2608

I'm looking for the one that tell u the elites bar health

----------


## SeaDragon

> I'm looking for the one that tell u the elites bar health


[ENGLISH] [BM] HealthBarOnElitePlugin

----------


## xavier2608

I'm looking for the one that shows in the upper left the health bar of elites? this one doesn't show.

----------


## SeaDragon

> I'm looking for the one that shows in the upper left the health bar of elites? this one doesn't show.


GLQ_EliteHealthListPlugin.cs - Pastebin.com

----------


## Kenjuro

Same issue. It doesn't seem like it's failing over to github. I can see the github link every time I try but I still get the same error 9 at of 10 tries. I can also see the pastebin link but sometimes there's a huge delay before I can see the content which I think causes the issue, but shouldnt it fail over to github?

----------


## DeeThree

THUD itself works fine but it is interfering with a key spammer that is doing a pixel watch (Diablo 3 Key Spammer download | SourceForge.net).
Working copy here (Executable File Download).

In town it works perfectly fine, once you go into a nephalem rift skills 2 and 3 stop working after a short time, it can usually be triggered by clicking on something (pylon, loot etc.) As soon as you go back to town, even by running back through the portal it starts working again. Without THUD it works fine, also no issues with Enigma's maphack.

I tried a clean install with no plugins and it did the same thing so isn't a plugin at fault. It's done this with:
TurboHUD 18.3.29.0 (v7.6) BETA for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (64 bit)
TurboHUD 18.3.27.0 (v7.6) BETA for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (64 bit)
TurboHUD 18.3.25.1 (v7.6) ALPHA for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (64 bit)

Here is my skill layout:


And the timer settings:


Edit:
this tool has worked fine for years on prior THUD versions

----------


## renegade09

> Hi, I got problem w unable retrieve latest version info for TH showing me all the time from alpha


Same to me!

I can not get access to pastebin, but github works, i can see the page.

https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt
shows me the version 18.3.27.0

(is it already an old version??)



So HOW do i make TH work?
In WHAT config or other file i have to change the settings?
I had no problems with TH prior to version 18.3.XX, before the patch in NS.

THX for your hard work over months and years!



Btw: D3 key spammer does not work either.

----------


## Xenthalon

Do the pastebin links also not work for you when you open them directly in your browser?

Could you check your hosts file for any modifications? Go to C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc and open the file "hosts" in a text-editor. Check if there are any lines near the bottom containing pastebin.com. If there are (something like pastebin.com 127.0.0.1) remove them and save the file.

Or is pastebin.com blocked from China and that's why a user is talking about using VPN?



Regarding the Key Spammer issue: I am almost positive that the Automatic Mode reads pixel colors from the skill bar, because the author writes he does not use Memory Reading/Injection for it to work. So I assume it can't read the colors because of the Thud overlay. Are the other two options (timer based/keep pressed) working at all?

----------


## renegade09

I can not open pastebin in a browser, github works.

I deleted all pastebin and github lines in the host file.

Does not work.

I am sitting in EU, Germany.


I haven`t used the key spammer before i read about it here in the forum, so i wanted to try it, but without success

----------


## Xenthalon

So there were entries in the host file? Try rebooting, Windows caches those DNS lookups.

You should definitely be able to access pastebin in the browser from Germany, this is not a thud problem. You could also try accessing pastebin from another device on your network to locate where this problem is coming from.

----------


## renegade09

Reboot fixed the problem.
TH works.

The Key spammer is not working, but it is not so important.

THX very much, now i can test TH and give response.

----------


## KillerJohn

stable released: 18.4.2.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (v7.6)

----------


## sorv

> stable released: 18.4.2.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (v7.6)


i love you KJ , no need to use vpn anymore . the (UNABLE TO RETRIEVE VERSION ... ) error is fixed and i can run THUD without VPN . not using any hosts edit thnx very much <3

----------


## odin2500

OMG killerjohn i wanna marry you. It finnaly works for me. Thanks a lot!!!!!!!

----------


## DeeThree

> stable released: 18.4.2.0 STABLE for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (v7.6)


Issue with D3 Key Spammer seems resolved, Thank you!  :Big Grin: 

Edit: should have tested it longer. It isn't fixed. It worked for a short time in Weeping Hollow, as soon as I went into a rift it was not working again.

----------


## Hakairo

EDIT: nvm suddenly works after 2 PC restarts

----------


## Milkyboy_D3

Anyone still having the 'unable to retrieve latest version info for turbohud' error please try these solutions:
Solution 1:

Press Windows+R then type regedit
Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Right-click internet settings and click permissions
Change the permissions to full Control
Click apply
Windows button then type 'Internet options'
Navigate to Connections tab -> LAN Settings
Uncheck 'Automatically detect settings'



Solution 2:

Press Windows+R then type regedit
Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel
Modify Connection Settings if it is '1' change it to '0'
Click OK
Windows button then type 'Internet options'
Navigate to Connections tab -> LAN Settings
Uncheck 'Automatically detect settings'




Hope this helps! Only way this fixed my issue.

If this doesn't work then download Tunnelbear or any VPN you prefer.

Open Diablo 3
Sit in menu
Open VPN -> Set Location to America
Open Turbohud
As soon as Turbohud loads turn VPN Off.
(May result in disconnection but it works...)

----------


## hurrikane

> Issue with D3 Key Spammer seems resolved, Thank you! 
> 
> Edit: should have tested it longer. It isn't fixed. It worked for a short time in Weeping Hollow, as soon as I went into a rift it was not working again.


Does it work for you now? I press F1 or F2 nothing start or work at all?

----------


## DeeThree

> Does it work for you now? I press F1 or F2 nothing start or work at all?


The official build is expired, he had a kill date in it, this happened once before and another user made a version without that and also provided source. Links to both in this thread:
Diablo 3 Key Spammer / Discussion / 
General Discussion:Key spammer not reacting to F1/F2

As to compatibility with THUD if the interval is short it won't work often. It seems like THUD is either stealing focus periodically or changing the color that is seen. IMO it is a focus issue as there are times my regular key presses don't register. This issue isn't present with Enigma's maphack.

----------


## pqs

Is this working with the latest D3 version? I'm using TurboHUD 18.3.25.1 (v7.6) ALPHA for Diablo III 2.6.1.49508 (64 bit)
But when I run it, it switches to D3 and nothing happens...
Yes I'm using x64
Yes I'm running it on Windowed (Fullscreen)
Yes I have NET 4.5.2 installed

It's a fresh install on my desktop.... am I missing something? I tried running both normally and as admin.

----------


## knight84

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...49-v7-6-a.html new version...

----------

